
FB users would have to pay to opt out of data-driven ads, says Sandberg - anigbrowl
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/social-media/users-would-have-pay-opt-out-all-facebook-ads-sheryl-n863151
======
bartart
Facebook should really try offering a subscription that matches their revenue
per user in that country. In the US it would be under $2 per month. Maybe no
one will sign up but they have no excuse for not trying. This is such an
obvious solution to privacy concerns that they'll probably be forced to do it
in Europe with onerous new rules in a few years if they do nothing.

------
thotaway
Facebook executives repeat this line that they don’t sell or share your data.
Except, they share your data, because that’s what got them into this mess. Why
don’t they ever explain what they actually DO do with the data?

------
noemit
This is a bizarre statement from a PR perspective.

